# Tetley   Immune Tea



## HOBIE (Oct 24, 2016)

Tastes nice & suppose to help support your Immune system ,                                         Should read ! "Tetley Immune Tea"


----------



## Amigo (Oct 24, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> Tastes nice & suppose to help support your Immune system ,                                         Should read ! "Tetley Immune Tea"



Isn't that just the Super Green tea though Hobie, not the usual cuppa stuff?

https://www.tetley.co.uk/our-teas/super-green-tea/raspberry-and-strawberry-green-tea


----------



## Ljc (Oct 24, 2016)

Tea Yeuk nasty stuff


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 24, 2016)

Amigo said:


> Isn't that just the Super Green tea though Hobie, not the usual cuppa stuff?
> 
> https://www.tetley.co.uk/our-teas/super-green-tea/raspberry-and-strawberry-green-tea


No Amigo. Its new.  I drink tea for England . We all need the best help we can get so


----------



## Amigo (Oct 24, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> No Amigo. Its new.  I drink tea for England . We all need the best help we can get so



Well I'll search it out then Hobie but I doubt any tea is going to rescue my immune system now! 

This looks like it;

https://www.tetley.co.uk/our-teas/new-super-everyday-tea/immune


----------



## DeusXM (Oct 24, 2016)

Just a bit of clever marketing - it's just tea with some vitamin C added, which hasn't ever been proved to 'boost your immune system' and unless you're a Napoleonic-era sailor, you probably aren't lacking in vitamin C anyway.


----------



## Amigo (Oct 24, 2016)

DeusXM said:


> Just a bit of clever marketing - it's just tea with some vitamin C added, which hasn't ever been proved to 'boost your immune system' and unless you're a Napoleonic-era sailor, you probably aren't lacking in vitamin C anyway.



Precisely my view Deus but I'll seek it out if I want to avoid scurvy!


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 24, 2016)

I can assure you Amigo it tastes nice & you never know it might be good for you . I would much rather try things like this than Flu jab


----------



## Amigo (Oct 24, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> I can assure you Amigo it tastes nice & you never know it might be good for you . I would much rather try things like this than Flu jab



Oh I'm not being facetious about it Hobie and I'm sure it does taste nice...I love a cuppa tea too. But truth is I have cancer of the immune system and no tea is going to make in-roads into that unfortunately (though copious amounts of green tea of the right quality can be beneficial as long as platelet activity is watched).


----------



## DeusXM (Oct 24, 2016)

Vitamin C *cannot *prevent you from catching a cold. There is some flimsy evidence to suggest that it may shorten the duration of a cold once you have it. But the only way this tea will stop you catching flu is if you throw it at people who already have it so they don't come near you.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 24, 2016)

Did you know Dues, we very very nearly lost our 3yr old son with a flu jab !  I can tell you that I have never had a one since.   Sorry to hear Amigo. One of my best mates is one of the longest living Heart Transplant patient. He has problems with his platelets to & that is a challenge by its self.


----------



## DeusXM (Oct 25, 2016)

> Did you know Dues, we very very nearly lost our 3yr old son with a flu jab !



I am very sorry to hear that - I hope he is now ok. I don't blame you for not having one since - all the more reason to properly research proven, safe methods of flu prevention. Remember, companies like Tetley don't care about you or your family, all they care about is how they can persuade you to part with your cash. 

Note that the packet says 'helps support' - this is a deliberate 'safe phrase' in advertising in that it is totally unquantifiable, because it could mean anything. A bridge 'helps support' your car as you drive over a river regardless of whether it's made of balsa wood or concrete, it's just that one of those does it rather better.

Genuinely, for ANY product that claims it's 'healthy' or 'good for you' or has some other nebulous benefit, the first question that should be asked is 'how', and if the 'how' stands up to scrutiny. After all, if a company is going to make a vague medical claim for a product, then it should be treated with the same skepticism and interrogation as a medicine.


----------



## Owen (Oct 25, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> Did you know Dues, we very very nearly lost our 3yr old son with a flu jab !  I can tell you that I have never had a one since.   Sorry to hear Amigo. One of my best mates is one of the longest living Heart Transplant patient. He has problems with his platelets to & that is a challenge by its self.


If it makes you feel good then enjoy, sometimes that is enough reason on its own. I am also evasive of the old flue jab.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 25, 2016)

DeusXM said:


> I am very sorry to hear that - I hope he is now ok. I don't blame you for not having one since - all the more reason to properly research proven, safe methods of flu prevention. Remember, companies like Tetley don't care about you or your family, all they care about is how they can persuade you to part with your cash.
> 
> Note that the packet says 'helps support' - this is a deliberate 'safe phrase' in advertising in that it is totally unquantifiable, because it could mean anything. A bridge 'helps support' your car as you drive over a river regardless of whether it's made of balsa wood or concrete, it's just that one of those does it rather better.
> 
> Genuinely, for ANY product that claims it's 'healthy' or 'good for you' or has some other nebulous benefit, the first question that should be asked is 'how', and if the 'how' stands up to scrutiny. After all, if a company is going to make a vague medical claim for a product, then it should be treated with the same skepticism and interrogation as a medicine.


My son is very well tks. 14, 6 ft 2 & loves his football. Kids !  I have just done a 6wk trial at N/cle uni with a certain drug & it was proven that even taking the dummy drug you felt better Owen, something positive


----------

